# A big salute and fond farewell to Doug aka KiwiTT



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1038343470


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu,

The way you spoke sounded as if someone died!! Â 

I had to read the thread to understand what the hell was going on!

At least I am happy nothing happened to anybody.


----------

